# Steinert lathes.



## dennisk (16 Feb 2012)

I am still looking at a new lathe, and it looks like it will be the Robust American Beauty,but does anyone on the forum have a Steinert, of any size? I have checked out their sight and emailed them for info. I don't even know if they are available over here, but they look to be well built, and such nice colours!!


----------



## jurriaan (16 Feb 2012)

If you can find someone who can read German, take a look at http://www.drechslerforum.de - the largest German woodturning community. There's lots of experiences there with Steinert (and I can't remember reading about a bad one).


----------



## davebrac (17 Feb 2012)

dennisk":15o1n1uf said:


> I am still looking at a new lathe, and it looks like it will be the Robust American Beauty,but does anyone on the forum have a Steinert, of any size? I have checked out their sight and emailed them for info. I don't even know if they are available over here, but they look to be well built, and such nice colours!!



When l was in the USA last year a friend had an American beauty, its a good solid lathe but it took over 6 months possibly even 9 months for delivery


----------



## hughie (19 Feb 2012)

http://www.steinert.eu/maximo_en/maximo ... itaet.html

Very rugged and heavy lathe can be a bit pricey the base price of the maximo is 10,800 euro that runs to about $14,100Can, plus taxes and frieght. Might be quicker on the wallet to look around the USA for a good second hand Robust or perhaps a Oneway http://www.oneway.ca/index.php?option=c ... 1&Itemid=2


----------



## dennisk (19 Feb 2012)

Used Robust or big Oneway lathes. Is that under "hens teeth" in the classifieds? Just kidding, but I wouldn't be after the Maximo anyway. I was looking at the Gamma 300/1100, or maybe 300/1380. Any of these big lathes are a lot of money, so why not get something completely different. If the electrics can be made to work over here, and belts are available, and the freight isn't crazy, who knows? They look to be well built.
Also I think their prices include 19% tax which I should get back and then I would have to pay 5% GST(gouge and screw tax) when it came into the Alberta. We are the only province that doesn't have a sales tax.(yet)
I can get a Vicmarc or Oneway or General or Poweratic or Robust,but i would like to try something different. Any Steinerts down under? I like the Robust so far but a lot of people are telling me to stick with cast . Im on a Wadkin BL150 now. Gotta spend some money and keep the economy going!!


----------



## Blister (19 Feb 2012)

Hi

Can you get these in your part of the world 


http://www.magma-tools.de/Director/idKe ... lack+Line/

:wink:


----------



## woodturnerEric (20 Feb 2012)

What about the Powermatic 4224,that shoulndn`t to hard to get hold of in Canada,I would have thought,and its another big robust lathe weighing over 900lbs and with a big 3hp motor,regards,

Eric.


----------

